# Need help identifying weed



## zlyfish (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey guys,

This is new weed to my yard, and I really can't find any similar from internet. They spread pretty fast, and over a week or two I can see them everywhere. Pic attached. Thanks in advance!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

It's Chamberbitter, sometimes referred to as Little Mimosa since it resembles the tropical plant. Spreads like wildfire on bare dirt areas.


----------



## zlyfish (Apr 12, 2020)

thanks bro! Exactly the name I am looking for!


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

What can kill it and not murder my lawn? Is there anything safe to spray on St. Augustine in the summer heat?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks like atrazine is a good post-emergent chemical control for St. Augustine ... but the FL article says to apply in cooler temps below 90F so to not damage the desirable turfgrass. Make sure you read the product label for proper application.

http://blogs.ifas.ufl.edu/gulfco/2017/09/08/weed-spotlight-chamberbitter-the-little-mimosa/

https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/chamberbitter/


----------

